# You tube. Crufts Official Channel



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

YouTube - OfficialCrufts's Channel


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Great idea, but will many want their dogs filming? You know what people can be like. Wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me neither. i thinks its a good idea too.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive put that on favorites thanks for the link ,its going to be good to watch crufts without having to watch all the silly bits the bbc used to put in :thumbup1:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats great, thought I was going to miss it this year because the BBC pulled out.
Put it in my favourites ready for March.


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the link I was worried that I was going to miss crufts this year.
good idea of the kennel club


Rachel and the girlies


----------

